# Photo caption time!



## brianleahy (Sep 13, 2005)

Pick one of mine, or add your own!


----------



## quiksan (Sep 13, 2005)

Warming up for "Here's the Hands, Here's the Steeple"...


----------



## bbloke (Sep 13, 2005)

"As you can see, I prefer not to dirty my hands with New Orleans..."


(ducks)


----------



## fryke (Sep 13, 2005)

Why duck? The whole world's in the dilemma. Do we laugh at Bush's incompetence or cry about the tragedy it means for the people hurt by it...


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 13, 2005)

I just washed my hands of the responsibility and there were no towels.


----------



## applewhore (Sep 13, 2005)

Satcomer said:
			
		

> I just washed my hands of the responsibility and there were no towels.



brilliant, Satcomer!


----------



## bbloke (Sep 14, 2005)

fryke said:
			
		

> Why duck? The whole world's in the dilemma. Do we laugh at Bush's incompetence or cry about the tragedy it means for the people hurt by it...


Thanks, fryke.  

Basically,  I cringed when I wondered whether or not my caption would be taken the right way!


----------



## Gig' (Sep 14, 2005)

I voted for the first choice as I happened to receive this pic that shows the fish...


----------



## quiksan (Sep 14, 2005)

it's not a very good photoshopped image.  but at first glance you go, "whaaaaa?"


----------



## brianleahy (Sep 14, 2005)

Very amusing fish pic!


----------



## aicul (Sep 15, 2005)

he actually got a girlfriend?


----------



## sirstaunch (Sep 15, 2005)

"... and they were that big" 

sorry Monica


----------



## brianleahy (Sep 15, 2005)

> he actually got a girlfriend?



As Henry Kissinger said, "Power is an aphrodisiac."  And Kissinger makes look Georgy-boy look like Tom Cruise.

He's always had money too, that helps...


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 15, 2005)

I think he's trying to demonstrate how the Iraqis are "embracing freedom". 

His arms don't quite look right: it's the way his upper arms go straight down but then from the elbows onwards there is activity.  It reminds me of the way The Muppets acted (see the attachment).

Bush.  Muppet.  Muppet.  Bush.  Hmmm, I think I'm on to something...   

As for the second picture: maybe the New Orleans relief effort will be based around the old saying "Give a man a fish, and you feed him for a day. Teach a man to fish, and you feed him for life.".

_"It's OK folks - these guys don't need buses out of here: they just need a fishing rod and they'll be juuuust fine."_


----------



## brianleahy (Sep 15, 2005)

Of course, give a man a fish caught in the flooded streets of New Orleans, and he'll probably die of dysentery...


----------



## bbloke (Sep 15, 2005)

Hehehe...

Welcome, BlackFlag!


----------



## brianleahy (Sep 15, 2005)

> "... and they were that big"



Kinda what I had in mind with poll choice #3.  

And #2 is along the lines of "it IS this big..."


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 15, 2005)

BlackFlag said:
			
		

> _"It's OK folks - these guys don't need buses out of here: they just need a fishing rod and they'll be juuuust fine."_



Hi BlackFlag!

Excellent, m8  we need more good British cynicism! Errr which bit of Eng-er-land?

Hi bbloke.

I'm going home.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 16, 2005)

Captain Quark said:
			
		

> Hi BlackFlag!
> 
> Excellent, m8  we need more good British cynicism! Errr which bit of Eng-er-land?


Hello Captain Quark! 

I've moved about a little bit in my short little life, but I'm currently in Cambridge.

I may not be able to contribute much with the computing posts, but I'll always be here to be sarcastic and just generally unhelpful. 



			
				Captain Quark said:
			
		

> Hi bbloke.
> 
> I'm going home.


Are those two statements linked?


----------



## bbloke (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi CaptainQuark, good to see you around.   

I'm sure you'll find plenty of the sought-after cynicism in the caption-related threads!



			
				BlackFlag said:
			
		

> Are those two statements linked?


Oi, Flag, less of that sarcasm and general unhelpfulness!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 16, 2005)

BlackFlag said:
			
		

> Are those two statements linked?



Nah, m8. You won't hear a bad word out of me about bbloke. What a gr8 feller he is! Salt of the earth!

(Oi bbloke  that's a pint you owe me for that one.   )


----------



## bbloke (Sep 19, 2005)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> Nah, m8. You won't hear a bad word out of me about bbloke. What a gr8 feller he is! Salt of the earth!
> 
> (Oi bbloke  that's a pint you owe me for that one.   )


Hehehe

The usual pint of "Smelly Bishop's Finger" for you and a pint of "Ferret Flange" for me?


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 19, 2005)

bbloke said:
			
		

> The usual pint of "Smelly Bishop's Finger" for you and a pint of "Ferret Flange" for me?


Ewwww!  

_"This ale is especially flangey"_

I'm sticking to good ol' tea...


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm strictly coffee only. Tea is for wusses!


----------



## brianleahy (Sep 19, 2005)

I like a nice Mallard Fizz...


----------



## GNoME (Oct 15, 2005)

I, that's a nice striper, not to big though. Prolly caught somewhere alongside the west coast. Only place there found... Nice fish


----------

